# the musical box, Toronto & Hamilrock..



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, I saw The Musical Box in Hamilton last week, killer show!!

they are playing Massey Hall ( arguably the best live music venue in North America ) on Dec 2

if you are at all into the cool progressive music of the early '70's ( back when Genesis wrote GREAT music ) it is worth checking these guys out...

Tony Banks, Steve Hackett, and Phil Collins have all sat in to jam with them, Peter Gabriel endorses them ( they are using some of the real sets & stage props from the '70's Genesis tours ), and the level of musicianship required to pull this off live is pretty high.

and believe it or not, they are from Quebec!! :rockon2: 


...I generally can't stand cover bands, so that says a lot, too.

check it out:

http://www.themusicalbox.net/


----------

